# Real Time Feed for Iron Ore Spot Price



## Smack

Hello people.

I am in need of having real time (or close to it) feed for US iron ore spot price 24/7.

Can anyone assist me for links?

I have scoured the web for many days and cannot find anything.

There are many providers who provide historical iron ore spot price (like 10-12 hours old), but this is too old for me.

Ideally, a chart with current spot price information would be needed.


Thoughts?

Smack!


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> I am in need of having real time (or close to it) feed for US iron ore spot price 24/7.
> 
> Can anyone assist me for links?
> 
> I have scoured the web for many days and cannot find anything.
> 
> There are many providers who provide historical iron ore spot price (like 10-12 hours old), but this is too old for me.




Its not a open market with continually traded prices like gold, oil or even copper. If you are looking at it during aus hours the 10 hour old data is the latest.

Can you give me an idea as to why you would need it?


----------



## McLovin

Trembling Hand said:


> Can you give me an idea as to why you would need it?




He/she read your post over on the FGE thread, and thought I'll do something good for the country.


----------



## Trembling Hand

McLovin said:


> He/she read your post over on the FGE thread, and thought I'll do something good for the country.




Yeah... :

I think I know where he's going with that. But its going to be useless. Like looking at the Gold futs and buying NCM every time gold ticks up.

Chop chop!!


----------



## Smack

Thanks guys.

Why isnt iron ore spot price an open market?

Receiving data 10 hours later is too late for us.

We all know iron ore spot price went up yesterday and that was evident in all iron ore related stocks.  It became very obvious the market makers knew this information (increase in spot price) before us retail investors knew about it.  Just check out FMG at around yesterday, etc...

I want to know (just like the market makers) when the spot price changes at the time of change - not 10 hours later.

Knowing this information will help me day trade the iron ore stocks much better.

PS - The FGE thread had nothing to do with this new thread.  I never even read it or know it existed.


Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Why isnt iron ore spot price an open market?
> 
> Receiving data 10 hours later is too late for us.
> 
> We all know iron ore spot price went up yesterday and that was evident in all iron ore related stocks.
> 
> I want to know (just like the market makers) when the spot price changes at the time of change - not 10 hours later.
> 
> Knowing this information will help me day trade the iron ore stocks much better.
> 
> Smack



Smack who are market makers?

And what bit about the last trade being 10 hours ago didn't you get?


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Knowing this information will help me day trade the iron ore stocks much better.




No it won't mate.


----------



## Smack

I term the market makers as the insto's (and all other non-retail investors)...

Is there at least a chart of iron ore spot price available ( I cannot even obtain this)?

If the last trade was 10 hours ago, can you tell me what source of information (link) you know this?

Any thoughts on where to obtain latest iron ore spot price on graphs would be much appreciated (even if it is old data).

Smack


----------



## Joules MM1

Smack said:


> I term the market makers as the insto's (and all other non-retail investors)...
> 
> Is there at least a chart of iron ore spot price available ( I cannot even obtain this)?
> 
> If the last trade was 10 hours ago, can you tell me what source of information (link) you know this?
> 
> Any thoughts on where to obtain latest iron ore spot price on graphs would be much appreciated (even if it is old data).
> 
> Smack




found on the interweave
http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=iron-ore
http://www.infomine.com/investment/iron-ore/


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> I term the market makers as the insto's (and all other non-retail investors)...




You know thats completely wrong use of market makers.




Smack said:


> Is there at least a chart of iron ore spot price available ( I cannot even obtain this)?
> 
> If the last trade was 10 hours ago, can you tell me what source of information (link) you know this?
> 
> Smack



I will only if you tell me actually how it will help... 
http://www.sgx.com/wps/portal/sgxwe...oducts/asiaclear/bulk/iron/clearing_and_data/

http://www.asianmetal.com/news/getP...tThreeID=177&gclid=CNqCiPeKpbICFfBUpgodOAgAMA

But mate you are wasting your time. Its like I said above its as much use as trading Gold stocks every time the gold futs up tick.


----------



## Joules MM1

Smack said:


> I term the market makers as the insto's (and all other non-retail investors)...
> 
> Is there at least a chart of iron ore spot price available ( I cannot even obtain this)?
> 
> If the last trade was 10 hours ago, can you tell me what source of information (link) you know this?
> 
> Any thoughts on where to obtain latest iron ore spot price on graphs would be much appreciated (even if it is old data).
> 
> Smack




oh, my bad......youre looking for cause and effect pricing.......nah-ah......consider all the surrounding pricing too + forward contracts......it's not as a simple as + a buck ore + 10C in the stock, the time frame is too far out of whack and how would you know what the lag is?


----------



## Smack

Thanks for the links guys.


Can someone also explain to me :

Where in the world is iron ore spot price determined and then communicated out to the world markets?
At what time (GMT) is this price communicated each day?
What channel is this spot price communicated?
Who owns iron ore spot price?
How is iron ore spot price calculated?


SMack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Can someone explain to me




You didn't look at that first link did you smack?  

I'm done.


----------



## Smack

Unfortunately, the graphs shown on these links do not show current prices. They stop at July or August.

I need graphs to indicate current prices for the last year or 6 months to yesterday. Is this possible?

Smack


----------



## Smack

Can anyone else provide me with graphs of iron ore spot price that is current of yesterday?

Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Can anyone else provide me with graphs of iron ore spot price that is current of yesterday?
> 
> Smack




Smack are you for real? I've provided you with the actual exchange contract out of Singapore.

What more would you like? Really?

:1zhelp::1zhelp:


----------



## Smack

The data does not go to yesterday.

I need a graph for YTD data.


Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Can anyone else provide me with graphs of iron ore spot price that is current of yesterday?
> 
> Smack




hahahahahahahahah!!

Too funny

:horse:


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> The data does not go to yesterday.
> 
> I need a graph for YTD data.
> 
> 
> Smack




They are THE data providers and the exchange where the contract is traded. Sign up for it via esignals etc and you can have Live data. Then trade off it.

You do not get live futs data for free.


----------



## Smack

Thanks mate.

DO you know if they provide YTD data?

Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> DO you know if they provide YTD data?
> 
> Smack




Seriously dude I feel like I'm force feeding a baby Brussel sprouts!! You sure you can trade off this??


----------



## DB008

What about Bloomberg - TSIPIO62:IND (The Steel Index) ?
(Bloomberg professional needed)

or

http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/metals/ferrous/iron-ore-62pct-fe-cfr-north-china-platts-swap-futures_contract_specifications.html


----------



## Smack

Trembling Hand said:


> Seriously dude I feel like I'm force feeding a baby Brussel sprouts!! You sure you can trade off this??
> 
> View attachment 48889




Thanks mummy 

Can you now change my nappy?

Smack


----------



## Smack

DB008 said:


> What about Bloomberg - TSIPIO62:IND (The Steel Index) ?
> (Bloomberg professional needed)
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/metals/ferrous/iron-ore-62pct-fe-cfr-north-china-platts-swap-futures_contract_specifications.html




thanks mate.

I'll look into these links...

Smack


----------



## DB008

Smack said:


> Thanks mummy
> 
> Can you now change my nappy?
> 
> Smack




1) Someone tries to help, and you take the piss out of them....hmm.....
2) I don't think you could afford Bloomberg Pro
3) Listen to what Trembling Hand has said earlier on in this thread


----------



## Smack

DB008 -

hmmm.... obviously, you did not read 'Trembling Hand's' quote to me in the previous post...

i.e. "*Openwide, mmmmm Brusselsprouts!!*".....

I am only responding to this initial provocation......

Surely you cannot say it's OK other's to take the piss out of me and I am not allowed to reciprocate....?  Or is it?

I am sure Trembling Hand is quite OK with this banter as much as I am and all in good humour mate...

Chill!


Smack


----------



## DB008

Here is FMG on friday.

Don't have to buy on the open


----------



## Smack

Thanks DB008.

Great chart - FMG.  Very enticing it was.  BHP had a huge night in NYSE.

I was watching fmg and bhp at from midday onwards - about the same time spot price was communicated to the world about it's rise.

I bought $150k BHP after close instead.

Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

Smack said:


> I bought $150k BHP after close instead.




ASX close?


----------



## Smack

yep - asx close.

at 4.00pm - the price was 32.06.

I locked in a bid at 32.00 at 3.58pm.

At 4.10pm, trade was made at 31.98 - the settled price.


Smack


----------



## DB008

CME - Iron Ore Fact card 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment Iron-Ore-Fact-Card.pdf


----------



## Smack

Some great info there DB008!

Thanks very much for this 

Smack


----------



## Trembling Hand

DB008 said:


> CME - Iron Ore Fact card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48898




That only has 5 contracts open interest.

As opposed to the SGX one which has 20,000 OI.


----------



## DB008

Trembling Hand said:


> That only has 5 contracts open interest.
> 
> As opposed to the SGX one which has 20,000 OI.





Just trying to give old mate some options on his roads to riches TH....


----------



## Trembling Hand

DB008 said:


> Just trying to give old mate some options on his roads to riches TH....




Yeah I'm sure Smacky can deduce all this info for himself.


----------

